# Using a hardener in oil based enamel?



## baseball_guy_99 (Jul 27, 2010)

After letting my first coat of paint dry for 3 days, I noticed it scratched very easy. I put the second coat on and it will sit for probably a week or so before I'm able to do anything with it. If it's not hard or easily scratches I was wondering if I could use some type of hardener mixed with the paint.

We have some left over DuPont hardener from when we painted my truck a few years ago. Do you guys think the hardener will work if the last coat or two is sprayed on?


----------



## arkansasnative (Jul 27, 2010)

i used oil based tractor enamel on my trailer and boat. i didnt add the hardener for the black paint on my trailer and i wish i had... my blue paint i used on my boat and i added hardener to is far more durable and more scratch resistant! i recommend using it if you can...


----------



## Sader762 (Jul 28, 2010)

I would, mine scratches too easily.


----------



## Froggy (Jul 28, 2010)

Its all about the humidity in the air, need a dry enviroment


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok well after the second coat dried for a week, we put it back on the trailer. Where the boat hit the rollers, the paint scratched off all the way down to the primer. Any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## Grot (Aug 3, 2010)

You really need to use a proper 2 component paint system such as Interlux.

https://www.yachtpaint.com/usa/diy/products/finishes/search.aspx


----------



## arkansasnative (Aug 3, 2010)

adding hardened paint over the older soft first coat is still only gonna give you the durability of the first coat. the first coat is still gonna peel with ease taking the 2nd coat with it...


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Aug 3, 2010)

It only comes in a high gloss. This is a duck boat so I want a flat finish.


----------



## Grot (Aug 4, 2010)

Once the paint is fully cured remove the gloss by lightly sanding.


----------

